# Ein neuer Teicheinsteiger



## wasabis_oase (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

ich heiße Thomas komme aus dem fränkischen Seenland und habe vor 2 Jahren im Zuge eines Hauskaufs einen Gartenteich übernommen. Natürlich hatte ich 0 Ahnung von der ganzen Materie und studiere so gut es geht seit Beginn alles was dazu gehört. 
Am wenig kenntnisreichen Anfang stand erstmal ein Austausch der Filter Hardware die schon recht in die Jahre gekommen war. Pumpen mit astronomischen Stromverbräuchen austauschen und so gut es ging das Ding am laufen zu halten. Der Vorbesitzer wollte einen glasklaren Teich bis zum Boden, hat die Pumpe nur einige Stunden am Tag laufen lassen (was ich mit als erstes gelesen habe, ein KO Kriterium ist). Hat den Teich jedes Jahr manuell komplett gereinigt und wollte keine Pflanzen im Teich.
Mein Ziel ist ein naturnaher Teich, auch wenn es ein sehr dehnbarer Begriff ist bei dem die Optik des Teichs definitiv nicht im Vordergrund steht, sondern das Wohl der Bewohner. 
Da ich in den vergangenen zwei Saisons ziemlich viel Wasserschwund festgestellt habe und mir aufgefallen ist das es außenrum ziiiemlich feucht ist habe ich jetzt mal eine "Sperre" errichtet und die Folie aus der Erde gezogen, in der Hoffnung das es besser wird. Ich habe meine bessere Hälfte mit grünen Daumen angesetzt sich der Bepflanzung zu widmen, die allzeit weiter ausgebaut wird. 
Letztes Jahr habe ich mir eine AquaMax EcoPremium 6000 gekauft, mit 1/3 der Wattzahl des Vorgängers und trotzdem mehr Durchsatz. Dazu habe ich recht günstig gebraucht einen Oase Filtomatic CWS 14000 erstanden.
Am Bachlauf läuft noch der bereits vorhandene Gardena Druckfilter mit Gardena Pumpe (die auch noch ersetzt werden soll), aber da nicht immer am Laufen Priorität nach hinten gesetzt.
Ebenfalls ist 2019 ein Oase OxyTex Set 500 Teichbelüfter dazugekommen, von meinem "Teichdealer" um die Ecke habe ich mir noch eine Pumpe geholt und als Strömungspumpe umgebastelt um ein bisschen Bewegung reinzubringen. Die Fischis finden beides spannend, Blubbel und gegen den Strom schwimmen oder sich vom Strahl wegschießen lassen erfreut sich wachsender Beliebtheit.
Die Bewohner sind in den zwei Jahren immer mehr geworden, die Goldfische tun anscheinend nichts anderes. Es sind 4 Kois dringewesen ca. 20cm. Als letztes Jahr einer fehlte und ich auch ein paar Shubunkins vermisste hat meine Wildkamera einen __ Reiher aufgenommen, der des öfteren die Kantine besucht hat. Auch Katzen (übrigens habe ich selber welche und man möge mir diese Ausdrucksweise verzeihen), diese ollen Mistviecher haben reichlich Spass daran rumzupirschen und sabbernd vor meinem Teich zu stehen. Nun wird während der Brutzeit der Reiher erstmal ein Netz gespannt, hoffe das hilft etwas. Dieses Jahr sehe ich das erste mal 2 Froschpärchen im Weiher, haben auch schon losgelegt und mir ein paar Fäden reingelegt. Eine Kröte, __ Libellen, __ Molche die üblichen Verdächtigen halt.
So, hoffe ich konnte meine lehrreichen letzten zwei Jahre etwas anschaulich machen. Und trotzdem komme ich ständig wieder zu dem Ergebnis das ich trotz des vielen Lesens und mich damit Beschäftigen eigentlich doch gar nix weiß und irgendwie das Gefühl habe der ganzen Sache nicht annähernd Gerecht zu werden.

Ein Problem das mich wahnsinnig macht ist momentan mein Hauptfilter, ich mag ihn und er macht auch gute Arbeit. Aber es ist halt zu viel für Ihn. Natürlich ist der Fischbestand mittlerweile exorbitant und viel zu viel für das Gewässer (werde auch so schnell es geht die Hälfte der Goldis in gute Hände abgeben), aber ich lese immer mehr von Vorfilter wie z.B. Siebfilter. Es kommt mir auch recht logisch vor so etwas vorzusetzen, aber ich bin bei der Ausführung mehr als überfordert. Vielleicht findet sich der ein oder andere, der mir Schritt für Schritt erklären kann ob und wie ich so etwas zu meiner bestehenden Technik hinzufügen kann.

Ja, leider doch recht lang geworden. Aber es war halt viel los in der Zeit, und der Sprung ins kalte Wasser war etwas überraschend. Wünsche sonnige Tage und vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## troll20 (8. Apr. 2020)

Moin und herzlich willkommen 

Netter kleiner Bergsee een du da hast. Für meinen Geschmack zu viel Berg und zu wenig See, aber jeder wie er mag.
Kleine Frage vorne weg: beim setzen der Kapillarsperre hast dafür gesorgt das dein Wasser im Teich bleibt schon mal 
Aber wie sieht es mit Wasser aus, dass bei Regen von yer Umgebung in den Teich laufen könnte oder ist das Sicher nicht möglich?
Leider gibt das kleine Bild auf dem Handy-Display darüber keinen Aufschluss. 
Thema Vorfilter ist in erster Linie eine Frage des Preises. 
Willst du ein Top Endergebnis mit annähernd 0 Arbeitsaufwand oder nur eine kleine Verbesserung?

Was ich vermisse auf dem Bild ist ein Skimmer?
Das wäre wichtiger gewesen als eine Strömungspumpe, meiner Meinung nach. 
Dein Hauptproblem wird aber der Schmutz zwischen den Steinen sein. Den dieser kann nicht aus dem System gefiltert werden und düngt somit die Algen. 
Und noch eine letzte Frage, hast du eine UVC im System?


----------



## wasabis_oase (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo,

hab die Folie ein paar cm hochkant in die Steine eingearbeitet. Ich denke das sicherlich noch das ein oder andere reinkommt aber es sich auf ein Minimum beschränkt. UVC Lampe ist im Filter integriert. Würde den Reinigungsaufwand schon gerne minimieren und würde schon investieren. Alles in meinem möglichen Rahmen. Über skimmer habe ich schon viel recherchiert, aber voll Angst das fischis reinkommen (sicherlich dumm is aber so).


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Thomas,



wasabis_oase schrieb:


> Ein Problem das mich wahnsinnig macht ist momentan mein Hauptfilter


Was genau macht Dich an dem Filter wahnsinnig?
Schau mal nach den Schwämmen, wahrscheinlich sind die steinalt und komplett zugesetzt. Entweder diese durch neue ersetzen, oder entnehmen und mit körperlicher Kraftarbeit richtig sauber kneten. Dann sollte der wieder ordentlich laufen, wenn auch die Schmutzwasserpumpe ordentlich ihren Dienst verrichtet.

Prüfe auch mal die Schlauchgröße.
1,5'' sollte der Schlauch minimal haben, wenn Du die Anlage wirklich effizient betreiben willst.

Im Regelfall sollte der bei der Teichgröße gerade noch so und biologisch hart an der Grenze funktionieren.
Optisch sauberes Wasser müsstest Du aus meiner Erfahrung heraus mit diesem Filter bei genügend Umwälzung auf jeden Fall bekommen.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## wasabis_oase (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo, 

im gebrauchten Filter waren neue Matten drin. Der Filter arbeitet auch gut aber er ist halt schnell ziemlich zugesagt und ich möchte den halt so wenig reinigen wie möglich.


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo return,


wasabis_oase schrieb:


> neue Matten


Matten? - Dort sind eigentlich Schwämme drin.

Definiere:


wasabis_oase schrieb:


> aber er ist halt schnell ziemlich zugesagt


Wöchentlich, zweiwöchentlich, stündlich, täglich, ... ?
(Und: Autokorrektur ausschalten  )

Ansonsten:
Dreimal am Hebel ziehen und Schlamm abpumpen lassen, davon geht die Biologie in den Schwämmen nicht kaputt. Im Gegenteil, die freuen sich wenn ihre Ausscheidungen entfernt werden.
Prüfe trotzdem mal, ob die Schwämme am oberen und unteren Ende ziemlich zugesetzt sind. Das sollte man jährlich tun.

Alles andere wird, wie René schon geschrieben hat, eine Frage des Preises.
Mal schnell irgendein Sieb vor den Filter gesetzt, damit ist es nicht getan.


Gruß Carsten

PS @troll20 :
UVC ist im Filter integriert.


----------



## wasabis_oase (8. Apr. 2020)

Ich hasse diese Handytipperei . 
Der Filter ist fast täglich zu, natürlich die Schwämme Entschuldigung. Am Anfang ist das ja ok aber so wie ich lese sollte das dann besser werden. Werde aber drauf schaun mit oben und unten. Wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie so ein System passend zu meinem aussehen könnte wäre das schon mal ein Gedankenanstoss. 
Vielen Dank übrigens für die Hilfe.


----------



## DbSam (8. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Thomas,

na ja, täglich ist zu viel.
Dann schau bitte mal nach den Schwämmen. Nach einem Jahr Betrieb in einem nicht grundgereinigtem Teich sind diese mit Sicherheit dicht.
Dafür alles rausnehmen und das Plastegestell von den Schwämmen entfernen.
Dabei die Plastestifte oben vorsichtig rausfummeln. *Nicht* mit der Zange ziehen, nur schiebend arbeiten.
Die Schwämme mal richtig auskneten bis nur noch klares Wasser rauskommt.
Oder halt neue kaufen ...

Dann sollte das Dingens wieder ordentlich funktionieren.

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Pumpe nicht im Schlamm liegt ...
So ein bissel sauber sollte der Teich schon sein.




wasabis_oase schrieb:


> Wenn mir jemand erklären könnte wie so ein System passend zu meinem aussehen könnte wäre das schon mal ein Gedankenanstoss.


Das kommt immer darauf an, wie viel Geld Du in die Hand nehmen möchtest, welcher Platz vorhanden ist, auf die handwerklichen Fähigkeiten und welchen Aufwand Du zur Unterhaltung des Systems auf Dich nehmen willst/kannst.



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Teichfreund77 (9. Apr. 2020)

Hallo Thomas,

bevor du weiter am Filter schraubst oder dich über diesen Ärgerst solltest du das Problem abstellen.
Dein Hauptproblem ist die Masse an Fischen, leider vermehren sich die Goldis sehr schnell.
Wenn du jetzt einen großen Teil abgeben kannst, hast du in ein paar Jahren das gleiche Problem.
Beim Füttern drauf achten das nicht zu viel  gegeben wird.

Grüße aus dem Norden


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2020)

Teichfreund77 schrieb:


> bevor du weiter am Filter schraubst


 ... na ja, die Schwämme müssen aber durchlässig sein.

D.h., wenn diese komplett zugesetzt sind, dann muss er mal dran herumwerkeln. 
Das ist so und gehört bei Schwammfiltern zur jährlichen Pflege dazu.


Gruß Carsten


----------



## wasabis_oase (9. Apr. 2020)

Vielen Dank. Ich wusste halt net das die sich so rasant vermehren. Werde einen Großteil verschenken. Falls irgend jemand hier Interesse hat und in der Nähe wohnt kann er sich gerne melden.
Das mit den Schwämmen hab ich kontrolliert und festgestellt das sie zwar sauber aber ziemlich hart sind. Wie auch immer hab jetzt mal neue bestellt, dann schiebt sich mein Filterstart halt ne Woche raus. Die Pumpe mal ein bisschen verlegt bzw. höher. Ich werde sehen wie's läuft.
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Teichfreund77 (9. Apr. 2020)

Viel Glück beim verschenken der Goldis ,-)

Die Schwämme nur ausdrucken wenn Sie wirklich zu sind, sonst machst du die Biologie kaputt.
So weit ich weis reinigen die Filter sich selbst, also den Schlamm rauspumpen.
Du wirst für die Schwämme irgendwann ein Gefühl bekommen.

Die Idee mit der erhöhten Pumpe ist gut, wenn der Bereich Sauber ist kannst du Sie wieder tiefer in den Teich legen.
Ganz auf dem Boden würde ich Sie nicht legen, lieber einen Stein drunter, wenn Sie irgendwann Schlamm zieht musst du Sauber machen.

Viel erfolg mit deiner kleinen Garten Oase


----------



## DbSam (9. Apr. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Dreimal am Hebel ziehen und Schlamm abpumpen lassen, davon geht die Biologie in den Schwämmen nicht kaputt. Im Gegenteil, die freuen sich wenn ihre Ausscheidungen entfernt werden.


... und wieder Wasser durch den Schwamm fließen kann.

Also:
Mit dem bissel Gequetsche wenn man am Hebel zieht, da macht man dort keine Biologie kaputt.
Diese "Biologiesterbegeschichten" stammen aus den Zeiten, in denen man die Schwämme immer per Hand außerhalb des Behälters gereinigt hat. Und das so lange, bis nur noch klares Wasser kommt.
Das ist aber bei dem bissel Quetschen *nicht *der Fall.

Solch eine Grundreinigung muss man aber jetzt bei diesen "Quetschschwammfiltern" einmal im Jahr machen.
Weil diese Quetscherei eben nicht den Schlamm komplett entfernen kann und die Schwämme "hart" werden, also total verdrecken. Und das beginnend am oberen Ende, später vom unteren. Nur die Mitte bleibt durch die Qutscherei halbwegs frei.
Das reicht aber nicht für die zu Grunde liegende Durchflussmenge.

Deshalb schreiben alle Quetschfilterhersteller eigentlich einen jährlichen Wechsel vor.
Also entweder befreit man mühsam die Schwämme vom Plastegestell und quetscht ein paar Stunden lang die Schwämme, oder man kauft neue. 


Gruß Carsten
... der jahrelang einen solchen Filtomatic ohne Probleme im Einsatz und immer klares Wasser hatte.
Deshalb kenne ich auch die Schwamm-"probleme".


----------



## wasabis_oase (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ein kleines Update nach Beginn. Die eingesetzten Pflanzen sind nahezu explodiert, wenn ich bedenke das der Vorbesitzer nicht eine Teichpflanze drin hatte. Gefällt mir sehr gut, sieht für mich etwas natürlicher aus. Werde jetzt ein bisschen Erfahrungen sammeln, wie sich alles so verhält. Entscheidung zur Vergrößerung steht definitiv schon fest, nur über die Ausführung muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen. Jetzt genieße & beobachte ich jedenfalls erstmal die Tierwelt an meinem Teich.
Habe 10 Goldis mittlerweile an Arbeitskollegen vermittelt bekommen, hätte nie gedacht das das fangen ohne ablassen so nervenaufreibend sein kann. Der Plan ist maximal noch 5 Fischlis drin zu haben. Mein Aussichtsturm erfreut sich großer Beliebtheit, vor allem die Goldis grillen sich gerne drinnen.
Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag. ;o)


----------



## Knarf1969 (19. Juli 2020)

Hallo

Tolle Bilder!! Glückwunsch!
Mal einen Satz zur Teichbiologie! Als mikrobiologisch  ausgebildeter Mensch kann ich euch versichern, dass das Auswaschen eines Schwammes oder einer Filtermatte so gut wie gar nichts an der bakteriellen Situation ändern wird! Keime lassen sich nicht einfach abwaschen und vermehren sich in ihrer anschließend ja wieder hergestellten Umwelt sofort wieder explosionsartig. Wenn die Matten oder Schwämme komplett durchtrocknen würden, wäre das was anderes! Ihr könnt einen versifften Spüllappen auch nicht durch mehrfaches Auswaschen wieder clean machen!
LG
Frank


----------

